# Chiếc túi tiên phong cho dòng túi da hàng hiệu



## duseovntop (22/7/21)

Chiếc túi tiên phong cho dòng túi da hàng hiệu Bạn đã bao giờ nghe về túi messenger? Nếu là một tín đồ thời trang, sẽ là một thiếu sót lớn nếu bạn bỏ qua giá quyển menu bìa danhững thông tin hữu ích mà bài viết này mang lại. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TÚI MESSENGER – DẪN ĐƯỜNG CHO THỜI TRANG TÚI XÁCH Túi messenger 1 cái tên có thể xa lạ với nhiều người. Còn với những ai trong ngành thời trang thì loại túi messenger này được biết đến như bán quyển menu bìa da1 nền tảng cho sự phát triển của các loại túi xách đa dạng trong thời kì đương đại hiện nay trên thị trường. Nếu bạn đọc đến đây vẫn cảm thấy lạ lẫm với túi messenger thì bài viết này là dành cho bạn! Hãy cùng tìm hiểu loại túi này – vì sao nó lại có 1 cái tên lạ đến vậy và chúng là loại túi như thế nào, phối đồ ra sao? 1. Lịch sử hình thành và phát triển của túi messenger Nghe đến túi messenger, bạn có liên tưởng tới loại túi này nhỏ như những bao thư không? Nhưng không đâu – loại túi này khá lớn và có quai đeo chéo vô cùng tiện lợi. Nhưng chính những lá thư là 1 phần làm lên câu chuyện hình thành nên loại túi này. Trước kia, khi thương mại điện tử chưa phát triển, việc viết thư tay còn rất phổ biến thì hình ảnh bác đưa thư cùng chiếc cặp táp đựng đầy ắp thư cùng tiếng còi xe đạp thật gần gũi với tuổi thơ của nhiều anh em đã chững tuổi. Bạn có biết chính những chiếc túi được bác đưa thư dùng đấy – chính là cảm hứng cho rất nhiều nhà thiết kế để có những loại túi đeo chéo nam trên thị trường hiện nay với sự phát triển và có những điểm cách tân nhất định. Và cũng chính bởi lý do đó mà hiện nay đa phần các loại túi xách đeo chéo nam đều có 1 cái tên cổ điển đó là Túi Messenger. Khi khoa học kĩ thuật phát triển mạnh mẽ thì những chiếc túi messenger này có những bước chuyển mình rõ ràng với đa dạng kiểu dáng và mang cho mình những công dụng đựng đồ hữu ích khác nhau. Nhưng hiểu đơn giản – những chiếc túi xách nam có quai đeo chéo đeo phía sau hông và có thể dễ dàng di chuyển chiếc túi lên phía trước đều có nguồn gốc từ loại túi messenger này. 2. Túi messenger nào phổ biến hiện nay? Hiện nay trên thị trường loại túi này được cải tiến mẫu mã đa dạng hơn rất nhiều, nhưng cơ bản túi messenger được chia làm 2 loại chính: – Đầu tiên là những chiếc túi kích thước nhỏ, đeo chéo sát lưng bằng vải dành cho những chuyến du lịch ngắn ngày của anh em. Túi da thật đeo chéo – Thứ 2 đó là những chiếc túi messenger cặp táp có quai dài đeo chéo được làm bằng da thật dành cho những anh chàng dân công sở hay những người làm công việc văn phòng dùng để đựng laptop và tài liệu. Đây là một loại túi thường được làm bằng da bò nguyên miếng có kích thước khá lớn, dáng hình hộp chữ nhật nằm ngang gồm nhiều ngăn nhỏ, và thông thường sẽ có một ngăn có lót để đựng laptop hay máy tính bảng rất phù hợp với những anh em dân văn phòng hay đựng tài liệu và laptop. Hãy cùng chiêm ngưỡng 1 số mẫu túi messenger da bò thật rất hữu ích độc đáo ngay sau đây: Với mỗi loại túi messenger khác nhau lại có những đặc điểm công dụng khác nhau. Mong bài viết sẽ giúp anh em có cái nhìn tổng quát về loại túi này và sẽ chọn được cho mình dòng túi messenger nam ưng ý nhất. Có bất kì thắc mắc gì cần tư vấn về bìa da đựng hồ sơdùng túi này bạn đừng ngần ngại mà hãy liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi để được tư vấn miễn phí nhé. Đồ Da Thủ Công luôn sẵn sang lắng nghe!


----------

